# Layla the loveable lop!



## LaylaLop (Oct 8, 2011)

Soo I've posted before pictures of Layla in the general bunny chat area but I think now she deserves a blog to keep everyone up to date on her pictures and not keep flooding the same old thread there. 

Soo tonight I let her out in the kitchen area for burning off her exercise, and then held her some on the couch and she kept trying to get up to the back of the couch and would climb up myself or my roommate to do so. Don't try telling her that rabbits are subterranean since she seems to think the opposite! :rollseyes Tonight while watching some movies I decided I'd cuddle with her on the couch since she seems to have taken to me so quickly and here is the cuteness that ensued!

She has conquered the couch mountain






"Woah this is higher than I thought"





"Looks comfy to meeee"





"Bow down to me, queen of the couch!"





"Well, it is kind of comfy, I'll just close my eyes for a second..."





:sleep:






There will be more pictures soon.. just have to remember to keep my camera on hand to catch her cute antics. Just waiting for a tongue picture 

:bunnyheart


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh dear lord, Layla is freakishly adorable. SO. CUTE. When you come back to Alaska you have to bring her with you and don't count on returning to Idaho with her!

Why do bunnies love the back of couches anyway? My little Max and Macie love the back of the couch and have since they first saw it as wee little babies. They love jumping up to the back and then jumping back down. Our couch is up against the wall and one day Macie binkied right down the crack! She landed on a pile of pillows though so it was okay


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 8, 2011)

D'awww she's so friggin' adorable! She seems so comfortable there, too! So sweet.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know why.. maybe it's like a good lookout perch? When she was in her cage she kept hopping up on things. 

Yep, she amazes me with how comfortable she is already! I even trimmed her toenails yesterday and she only started to flip out a tiny bit. 

There will be more pics soon enough.. they'll only slow down once she stops being so cute (or I get more busy) haha.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh... those airplane ears... I may pass away from the cuteness!


----------



## fuzzylittlewabbit (Oct 8, 2011)

Cuteness overload!! Such a cutie! Love the pictures.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, yeah her ears are pretty silly but adorable. They may drop eventually but who knows.. she seems to have a lot of control over them. 

I think her airplane ears are what enable her to make it up to high places...


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 8, 2011)

SQQQQUUUEEEEEE!!!! I think I may just die of cuteness!!!!

Rue


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 8, 2011)

Such a little cutie--ours love the top of the couch and the back of my chair too.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 9, 2011)

She's such a stinker.. I have to keep an eye on her at all times. It's like everything should be nibbled at least once or twice and every moment I'm not watching is fair game for eating a rug or counter edge.. But her cuteness and falling asleep on the couch with me makes up for it


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 9, 2011)

You're preaching to the choir, Kim.


----------



## MagPie (Oct 9, 2011)

X3 Those earssssss! That is a seriously cute little ball of fluff and stuff.

The back of couchs are not just for cats anymore haha


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 10, 2011)

She's better at climbing than my past roommate's cat.. I still get leery when she's jumping up on shoulders or the back of a couch buut I'm always there to catch her if need be. I put her into her NIC cage and within 5 minutes she was up on the 2nd level binkying around. I've yet to find something that phases her, even being licked by my 75 pound black lab who'd love to eat her (don't worry, I was right there holding her and my boyfriend had a hold of the dog just in case).. She wanted to go BACK to the dog. In short, in the wild she would not live very long, haha.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's another picture of her napping peacefully on the back of the couch while my bf and I watched movies 







Today I had her in her NIC cage for 24 hours annnd she seems to be taking to it very well. I've noticed less out of litterbox poops and less cecotrophs being left behind too. Annd 100% peeing in the litterbox. Soo proud of her, she's not yet 7 weeks!






And when she was out, I decided to do some "bunny bonding" by bribing her onto my lap with pellets. As you can see, she's food motivated! (and her ears are beginning to lop!)







Tis all for now! More pics in the future


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 11, 2011)

Annd a short video of her binkying that I took 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/user/rotundrodents#p/a/u/0/zgHxBsCjHCE]http://www.youtube.com/user/rotundrodents#p/a/u/0/zgHxBsCjHCE[/ame]


Also, a video of her grooming herself (don't mind the random background music, it was to cover the tv noises)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/rotundrodents#p/a/u/0/_ECyxUe6rlI[/ame]

Enjoy!


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 11, 2011)

Tried out a photo-shoot set up on the dining room table with an old sheet to see how it went.. Here are the better shots from it!


----------



## ynnub (Oct 12, 2011)

omg she is the cutest bunny i have ever seen (sorry ynnub!)


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 12, 2011)

Haha, your bunny is pretty cute too! I'm glad her ears are finally starting to lop over. Thought she'd be an airplane-head for life


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 12, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable!
I have a thing for Broken Tort Hollands and she is making me want one even MORE now!  

Emily


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 12, 2011)

Haha Emily, you're in Washington, so don't come across the border to steal her away :lookaround

I've always loved holland lops of nearly any color, but she is especially adorable with her little mustache! :hearts

She's getting to be more feisty by the day and thinks all my clothing is a chew toy. She stops if I thump the floor or put my hand over her head and say "no" but boy does she like to push boundaries! :rollseyes


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 12, 2011)

*LaylaLop wrote: *


> Haha Emily, you're in Washington, so don't come across the border to steal her away :lookaround
> 
> I've always loved holland lops of nearly any color, but she is especially adorable with her little mustache! :hearts
> 
> She's getting to be more feisty by the day and thinks all my clothing is a chew toy. She stops if I thump the floor or put my hand over her head and say "no" but boy does she like to push boundaries! :rollseyes



Ohmygosh! I just might do that... :biggrin2:My dad is in Spokane this week! It's not far from Idaho!  I can just have him come bunnynap her! 

She looks like such an entertainer and a sweetie. You're lucky to have her! 

Emily


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 12, 2011)

Haha.. well I'm about 2hrs from Spokane, but she's all mine! And yes, she's very sweet and docile and crazy at the same time


----------



## Mindy10 (Oct 13, 2011)

too cute. I can't believe you got her to sit still enough to take pictures of the table!!


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha she's a camera ham.. 

I went to the pet store, which was having a sale, and bought her some toys.. I know they're overpriced buuut I couldn't resist. She really does love throwing her toys around. Got her an alfalfa tube, a nut knot nibbler, and a sisal-type mobile thing. She seems very excited about the new toys. 

Also, she's getting so big! She's on her way to 8 weeks and I'm amazed by how much she's growing (and pooping  ).. Her ears are lopping over sooo she won't be an airplane for life!


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 19, 2011)

Happy 2 months to Layla! She's growing so fast. I will take more pictures in a few days after I get back from a friend's wedding


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's an older pic of her flopped out on the couch back though to tide over anyone still following my ramblings


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 19, 2011)

More pictures! More pictures! More pictures!


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 26, 2011)

She's 9 weeks old today!! Woo, happy 9 weeks 

Haha, I haven't been around much (wedding one weekend, parents visiting the next) sooo I took a few videos today of Layla and my dog, Dante. My camera is full of wedding pictures to be edited sooo can't take new ones yet. 

Here are a few videos for now!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58FRRS9dfVY&feature=player_profilepage]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58FRRS9dfVY&feature=player_profilepage[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCt4huL2DZ4&feature=player_profilepage]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCt4huL2DZ4&feature=player_profilepage[/ame]

Sorry for the poor quality, was shot with my camera phone in a dark room.. But as you can see, Layla has no fear.


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 1, 2011)

Layla using me as a perch





Here's her being an airplane


----------



## Mindy10 (Nov 1, 2011)

oh she is too cute. Mine let me hold her yesterday but I swear it was because she was freezing. We lost electricity for 4 days!! Now the heat is on and she wont let me pick her up again! The little brat!! LOL


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 1, 2011)

Haha yeah, glad you're ok with the power outages and all. Must be insane! I come from Alaska where that sort of thing happens but isn't too common and it never causes quite the panic that winter power outages on the east coast cause.. 

She's always wanting to be held or out. If I just grab her around the middle when she's in her cage she's like.. "oh ok, hold me".. Lots of times on the couch she snuggles up under my chin so I can stroke her ears. Today I was holding her on my chest for about 35 minutes with her eyes half closed and enjoying the attention. I've been gone the past 2 weekends so I'm sure she's glad I'm back to let her out!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 2, 2011)

Layla is so darling! Is she ultra snuggly?


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 2, 2011)

Not ultra snuggly.. I mean I've had some bunnies who fell asleep on me and never wanted to be left without my attention, but she certainly does enjoy being pet and is ok with being carried around. She likes to sit on my shoulders or chest most of all and have her ears stroked.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's my question: How could an animal be real and *That* stinkin' ADORABLE! XD I. love. your. bunny. lol


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha, thanks. She is pretty stinking cute! I will be trying to take more pictures soon.. possibly tomorrow if I'm not too busy and remember to back up my camera's pictures... 

She's 10 weeks's old today.. getting close to her 3 month!


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 3, 2011)

Couch lap sitting..





Show me your teef





Annnnd the cutest, a bunny high five


----------



## SunnyCait (Nov 4, 2011)

BUNNY HIGH FIVE OMG. <3

*reminds self that she's 22 not 12* Seriously though, she's adorable.


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 17, 2011)

Been a while since I put up more pictures.. 

First time wearing a harness:





How she likes to watch movies:





Look out behind you Dante!





Annnd queen of the shoe box:





I'll take more soon with my "good" camera (aka not my phone)
Edited because apparently my pictures are sideways and don't want everyone to crane their necks too much...


----------



## Mindy10 (Nov 18, 2011)

Shes a cutie!! How old is she now? She doesnt look much bigger then before.


----------



## Serenity73 (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh goodnesss Got to love the ears! She is really cute


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 18, 2011)

She's a little over 3 months now. Wow, time flies! 

Sooo here's a few more pictures. Last night she was in her pen running around and when I'd walk up to it she'd stand up and stare at me so I took it as a "please pick me up" sign. This time she got to be on my bed annnd of course I had to take pictures 

Pet meeeeee






That's better





Satellite ears





(edited because this image keeps flipping sideways)

What, you mean I don't get to stay here tonight?


----------



## MagPie (Nov 19, 2011)

OMG I die of cuteness overload everytime I see your bunny. The toes, the nose, the ears! OMG the nose! I just look at it again.


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow! What a cutie!! :hearts:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 19, 2011)

I think Layla would really like the little Holland Lop buck I picked up at a show this past weekend.  Hard to believe I've only had him a week! He's such a little character. 

If you don't mind my asking, did you by chance get Layla from a breeder? I ask because her head is shaped differently than most purebred Hollands I have seen, and her crown a lot tighter (hence her ears sticking up a lot). 

Emily


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 19, 2011)

She did come from a breeder. She's more of a hobby-breeder and doesn't really tend to breed for show-standard but more for personality/health. Since I'm not showing her or breeding her, it didn't really matter to me and her airplane ears give her a special look. Her dad also has control of his ears probably due to a higher crown, as you've said.

Buuut regardless of her show flaws, she's got tons of spunk and cuteness. She'll be spayed in February when she's 6 months as well.


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 29, 2011)

So, I was letting her roam in her pen attached to her cage, aka her "yard" and she kept lying as close as possible to me. I take it as a sign she likes me or something 






Also, I am not missing from the forum.. school is busy annnd I was away visiting family for a week with no internet  But I'm back!


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok.. much awaited updated pictures. So, she is 3 months and 3 weeks old as of today. I fenced off the tv area of the living room and let her have free-run of the kitchen and dining area/hallway annnd decided I'd try to get some binky shots. 

Ears forward and alert!





You can't see meeee





Yay room to sprint and binky!





Yay, kitchen!





Ready for takeoff!





Turn!





Nope, not in the box. Other way!





Take-off!





*Blows on smoking paws* That ain't nothin'!





Phew! Tuckered out... Time for a cool down!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh very cute! Shh! Pembrooke didn't hear that!
:ninja:

Jj


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 8, 2011)

We have the same kitchen mat in our apartment. Layla is SO cute!! I had no idea she was so young. I love the airplane ears. They give her so much character!!!


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha yeah, her ears used to lop more when she was younger, but now she's stubbornly refusing and keeps them halfway up, or one up/one down. She's silly


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 11, 2011)

wow that is a super cute bunny! lovin the ears!


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 12, 2011)

When I push her ears down she looks like a holland lop.. too bad she immediately shakes them back upright. But it does give her character!

She'd be the kind of woman who always wears a ponytail to keep her hair out of her face... Haha

Ears held down:





Ears how they want to be:





 Soo silly is she!


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 18, 2011)

I may or may not be missing from the forum for the next 3 weeks. Layla is at her "vacation home" aka the petsitters while I go home to Alaska.. Depends how busy things are at home or not.. Sooo everybody have a happy/safe holiday season!


----------



## wendymac (Dec 18, 2011)

Just wanted to say...she's absolutely adorable!!! I love, love, love the ears! Have a safe trip.


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Feb 7, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## LaylaLop (Feb 7, 2012)

I really need to update this blog with more pictures of her and her bf, Mumford... Their pictures are in the Layla has a bf! thread... Jeez, in my attempt to not over-post pictures everywhere I seem to have been neglecting my blog!


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 4, 2012)

Soo I have taken their cage, which is a dog x-pen, and it has been split in half with NIC panels. Today I made a door in the middle so they can visit each other during the day when I'm around but unable to let them out. They really show no aggression towards one another. Layla would be fixed sooner, but I've been working 39 hour "part-time" work weeks and don't have any time off to go to the vet for her spay. In two weeks though I won't be working anymore (by my choice due to an upcoming big move) and will schedule it soon. Buuut today I opened the door and Layla was still insisting Mumford give her some grooming lovin's. 

I apologize about the dirty cage.. they've been shredding cardboard EVERYWHERE lately since I give it to them to distract them while I'm away...


----------



## Samara (Mar 4, 2012)

SunnyCait wrote:


> D'awww she's so badword' adorable! She seems so comfortable there, too! So sweet.




:yeahthat:


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 5, 2012)

More pictures. Now. I cannot get enough Layla pictures. Q-tip agrees....she wants pictures of the happy couple so that maybe I can start to be convinced about getting her a partner....


----------



## mrbunny (Mar 5, 2012)

LOVE the binky pictures of Layla. Wish I could catch binky photos of my buns. (Will likely require more expensive camera.) Mumford looks real regal in that last picture!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the last pic. So glad that they are getting along together. 

Two sweet bunnies. 

K


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 5, 2012)

I will try to get some pictures of them together soon. The problem is, when they see me they run to me for treats/pets so it's hard to get them next to one another.. I will do my best though! I'm also trying to sell off extra stuff in the rabbit playroom so they have more free space, so I will probably take pictures of that when it's done too


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 5, 2012)

So I was walking by and noticed them cuddling.. so I went to get my phone to take a picture. Explains the weird quality, but they were being so cute I just had to get a picture!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 5, 2012)

I never realized Mumford was so fluffy! So adorable... are they actually bonded now or is Layla still waiting to get spayed?


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 5, 2012)

Layla is still waiting to get spayed. I was going to schedule it in February but I was working 40 hour weeks from early mornings so I never had a day off I could take to the vet... In a week I'll be done working there, so I'll be scheduling her spay sometime soon-ish. 

Yes, Mumford has crazy hair like Einstein. I think he's lionhead x mini lop.. Or jersey wooly/fuzzy lop, or some mix of. I need to get better shots of him. He's slowly becoming less skittish, so it's making it easier to get pictures.


----------



## mrbunny (Mar 6, 2012)

Awww!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 6, 2012)

That's a good photo! They look so cute together. Both such pretty bunnies. Oh sorry Mumford, very handsome boy and Layla is a pretty girl.

K


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 8, 2012)

So I've been separating them at night since she's not spayed yet, and also while I'm at work.. I came back today on lunch break and checked in on the bunnies and lo and behold, they were both on the same side! I didn't open the gate so I'm thinking Layla squeezed under it (since the NIC panels of the divider aren't fastened except on the sides) or climbed/jumped over... 

Seems they really want to be together so I'm taking it as a sign I should just leave them together? What do you guys think? They share food well, don't fight, and like to cuddle side by side.. It's just she's not spayed yet and I think them having to be separated for her healing after that will drive them crazy!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 10, 2012)

Awww, they love each other and don't want to be apart! I kind of agree that it may be best to hold off on letting them spend all their time together since they'll need to be apart while she recovers. If they had been bonded for a long time without signs of aggression I would think it would be okay to leave them together as she recovers, but they haven't been together all that long and I'd hate for them to get into a skirmish while she heals!


----------



## Samara (Mar 10, 2012)

Sounds like a plan to me (what Snowy said); on the off chance that there is a tussle while she's healing you'd likely never forgive yourself. 

The best things can be waited for


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 10, 2012)

*Samara wrote: *


> Sounds like a plan to me (what Snowy said); on the off chance that there is a tussle while she's healing you'd likely never forgive yourself.
> 
> The best things can be waited for


:yeahthat:


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 10, 2012)

Well everytime I split them, Layla seems to end up on Mumford's side of the cage. I figure if she has the surgery soon, she would do more harm being split from him and trying to squeeze through/over the pen divider. I've taken out the divider for now since they've spent the last 40 or so hours together straight with no issues (and many weeks they spent 10+ hour days out together). My landlord also wants to tour the place in 2 weeks' time and I have to remove my pets from premises twice a week until it's signed onto, so I figure I'll wait a bit longer so I don't have to worry about her needing to be moved around post-surgery. I figure the more stable situation she's in, the better for her recovery and incision. I'll keep her in my smaller "emergency" cage that she can't dig under or climb over, and won't slip on (like she potentially could with the wood flooring) for recovering. When she does go in for her spay, I'll possibly bring in Mumford, depending on how long I have to wait and if the vet thinks it'd be a good idea. Thanks for the advice.. but it seems her spay has to wait a bit longer. I know there is risk in keeping an unspayed rabbit with another, but she's not showing any hormonal issues. I have had pairings of unspayed females with neutered males before, and do have the divider nearby in case I need to re-split them. Once they started being together more, she has yet to hump or grunt or circle him. They just eat together, poop together, binky together, and cuddle to sleep every night. 

Annnd here are pictures of their enclosure right now:

No bunnies, front view:





Bunnies soon realized food was available, side view:


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 10, 2012)

So glad about Layla and Mumford. What good news. You did an excellent job with their bonding. 

You know what to do. You have your plan. Though the spaying has to wait a little longer, Layla sounds like she really likes Mumford. And Mumford really likes Layla.

Hoping everything runs smoothly for you. 

K


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, Layla is obsessed with Mumford and I think Mumford just likes having a buddy to steal food from! He's such a piggy! 

So far they've been together constantly and I've had no issues. I've noticed it's a bit more of a race to eat the veggies, but I give them plenty so they both get some.


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 6, 2012)

She is seriously the cutest rabbit!! LOVE HER!!!

My Fat Pants could compete- she is a Holland Lop, and even at a year old she is tiny!!!


----------



## Samara (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 8, 2012)

So I've had to make some changes to their cage since Mumford has decided litterboxes are for digging. The grey box has a litterbox in it to keep in litter from when Mumford goes on a digging spree. So far, so good.

The black box has an attached hay dispenser and is also accessible from the front "step"






Lounging on the roof:





Mumford eating the "best" hay from the top while sitting on top the hay dispenser. Layla was up there too but hopped off moments before the photo! silly buns!






Layla will also be getting spayed soon and will have to probably go into a smaller cage up against the larger one so they can still smell/see each other. She's intent on climbing up high and jumping around, so even keeping her in the ex-pen while first healing is not a possibility. I have a smaller cage that will be her recovery cage so she can't pull any stitches by trying to climb the walls or digging under things like a divider


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 8, 2012)

All looks good. 

What sweet bunnies. Love Mumford's face. 

What a pair of spoiled bunnies. But they look like they are worth it! And definitely deserve it. 

Smart move with the smaller crate for Layla. It will help her calm down and get through the recovery of the surgery. I know she won't like it, but sometime you got to do what you got to do for their health. 

K


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 8, 2012)

So far their favorite places are flopped out flat on the top of the grey bin, or both sitting perched in the hay bin...

Silly rabbits, perching is for birds! 

I'll be calling the vet tomorrow to see when works best to schedule her in for a spay. The exotics specialist in the area works at the vet teaching hospital so they fit in surgeries around classes. The vet herself does the surgeries and the students get to observe. I'll have to ask them to see if they'll allow Mumford to come in too to keep her company after she wakes or if it might be too stressful (he'd probably eat all her food before she got a chance if she was groggy).


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 8, 2012)

Mumford was feeling camera shy so I tried to bribe him with a carrot... Here they are hiding in their litterbox bin





Layla, of course, came out for food and gave me the "where's the food, mom?" face





Nom nom nom





After I decided she'd had enough, I took the carrot away and got the "puh-leeez can I has more?" begging face





Once my camera battery charges I'll take some more and hopefully be able to get Mumford if I bribe him with some cilantro


----------



## MagPie (Apr 8, 2012)

Oooh she is a cutie. And getting big. I saw your avatar picture and thought for a minute you had gotten a third rabbit haha.


----------



## candykittten (Apr 8, 2012)

Awww Layla is so cute! But I think we need some more Mumford pics


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 9, 2012)

So they aren't as clear due to them being frantic for dinner and it not being daylight outside anymore (had to use flash).. but here are some Mumford-focused pictures to appease the masses 






















Yes, he's much fluffier than most expect... Not sure what breeds he is a mix of, but I'm sure there has to be some lion head in there!


----------



## candykittten (Apr 9, 2012)

Aww he's so cute! Where did you get him from?


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 9, 2012)

He was from a local rabbit rescue group. Somebody had bought him from a really bad local pet store then didn't want him do they surrendered him. At least they cared enough to pay for his neutering first. When I got him he was very skittish and hid all the time. The rescue said he was jumpy and shy but as you can see, food wins them over every time!


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 11, 2012)

Came by to say hello to Layla and Mumford. 

Mumford is perhaps a lionhead-lop mix?? I remember reading on the forums that Layla is getting spayed soon. Good luck with spay and a speedy recovery to the best photographed "please more" face.

And also wanted to comment that I love the video of the carrot with Layla trying to hog the carrot from Mumford. (Cannot find that post now...doh!)


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks. She's getting spayed Wednesday and I hope all goes well too!

Mumford is definitely lion head something, I think mini lop mix since he's larger than holland sized.


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 14, 2012)

Your buns are so cute.  I always give my Holland lop a voice when she's looking at me, and I had to do the same thing for Layla lol. The picture of Layla looking at the camera with her mouth in the air I used my bun voice and said, "Hey, look at my pink mouse (mouth). It's cute, huh?" My buns have slight speech impediments lol!

Love your lionhead too! I wanted one but I was worried about having to groom so much. He's so handsome!


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 19, 2012)

He does shed a bit more but I don't think he's full lionhead since I've never seen lop lionheads before!

Anyway, I took a few pictures today so here they are:

Him looking like a poster-bun of cuteness.. I think he should be in some advertisements or something!






Eating cilantro like there's no tomorrow





Layla all goopy eyed post-surgery after her spay


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 27, 2012)

Gotta admit that I'm glad Layla doesn't look as much like my Lula as she used to. Her colors are looking darker and Lula died at 7 months and still looked pretty babyish. Now when I look at pictures of Layla, I get less of that "stab me in the heart" feeling! She sure is cute and so is Mumford 

Also, I have a similar picture of Kerensa looking goopy eyed and out of it after her spay! Max and Macie were fixed at the same time and didn't have goopy eyes. They're Mini Rexes but Holland Lop fur like Kerensa's and Layla's is so long and goop retaining. How is the little miss feeling now?


----------

